# Maracyn



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey guys...
I've been treating one of my reds for popeye for the past two weeks, nothing seems to be working. Here's a link to the original thread I made.

Anyway, I've been treating him in a hospital tank with salt and melafix for the past two weeks. Not only has it not gotten better, but now both eyes are affected.

So now I'm thinking of moving to some more powerful meds.
I wasn't able to find any maracyn-two, which I've heard is more effective...but I did find some maracyn. It does say that it treats popeye, though.

Now...I know piranha are sensitive to certain meds. Does this include maracyn? Should I half the dosage, or not?

Also, should I remove all the melafix before I start dosing the maracyn, or can I use them together? What about the salt, should I keep it in?

And finally, does maracyn kill your bio-filter, or is that only maracyn-two?

Thanks for the help...any other advice in general would be appreciated.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

I had the same problem about a month ago. I picked up a rhom that was being fed goldfish constantly at the pet store, and a week later he got pop eye. I added salt and i also used maracyn. Since p's are sensitive to meds i only used 1 1/2 tablet as opposed to 1 tablet per 10 galons, but i only have a 29g tank also. Mine didnt start to get better until the 4th day of using maracyn. I also did 20-25% water changes every other day. Keep up on water changes, What size tank?

I think you should remove the melafix before you add any other meds. Add some carbon for a couple days, remove it, then add the maracyn.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Wouldn't water changes just remove the meds? 
I should mention that my hospital tank has an established filter on it. No ammonia concerns.

Or are you saying that maracyn will kill my bacteria?


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

maracyn wont kill your bacteria. I didnt have a problem. Since you want to get rid of the melafix, add carbon for a couple days then take out the carbon do a water change then add the maracyn for 5 days. You can hold off on the water changes for the 5 days that you add the maracyn. I only did the water changes every other day when i was using salt, but the salt didnt help. My rhoms eye took exactly a week to go back to normal. I just did a few water changes after i used maracyn and his eye was back to normal.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

you can treat p's at normal dosage using maracyn.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I just read your other thread. To me this does not appear to be popeye. Since your ammonia levels are at zero other causes of cloudy eye are:

1) high or low ph.

2) In addition, cloudy eye can be caused by physical damage,nutritional deficiencies, water quality, or bacteria infections. Keep your water as pristine as possible, feed a balanced healthy diet (vitamins included), avoid feeding live feed, monitor closely daily for improvement or if condition worsens. Just increase your water changes and add salt. If improvement is not seen over a 2-3 week period than anti-biotics should be used. Since you already see it worsen over a 2 week period it is a good decision to go to antibiotics. However maracyn treats gram positive bacterial infections and maracyn2 treats gram negative bacterial infections. You'll be alright with the regular Maracyn.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Alright...thanks a lot guys.

I've done a water change and am running carbon to get the melafix out. I'm gonna start treating with maracyn at regular dosage.

I'll keep you posted.

Can someone remind whether nitrifying bacteria is gram-positive or gram-negative?


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

This is what it says on fishyfarmacy.com about both eyes popping out:

Q: Both of my fish's eyes are popped out to the side.

A: These are the starting symptoms of Abdominal Dropsy. Very few fish survive this condition.

Treatment: Move the affected fish to an isolation tank and raise the temperature to 84-86 degrees fahrenheit. Treat the fish with 1 dose of Gentamycin Sulfate Powder and leave the medication in the water for 7 days, with no water changes during treatment time. When treatment is finished, add the carbon back to the filtration, and slowly lower the temperature back to normal over several days time.

I would give the maracyn a shot. Just do a good water change before you add it, and do the 5 day treatment. If jerry_plakyda says the full regular dosage is fine then go for it. I didn't know that at the time so i was careful. Keep us posted and good luck


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Craaaap...I now have about 1.0 ppm of ammonia in my hospital tank. 
I think the maracyn did kill my bio-filter. It was running fine for two weeks, until I started the maracyn treatment.

I don't know what to do now.
How do I change the water, if it's just gonna take the meds out? Re-dose after every water change?

Also it looks like the fish now has fungus on it's eyes.

I really don't want to lose this guy...


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Sam said:


> Craaaap...I now have about 1.0 ppm of ammonia in my hospital tank.
> I think the maracyn did kill my bio-filter. It was running fine for two weeks, until I started the maracyn treatment.
> 
> I don't know what to do now.
> ...


I honestly didnt run any test on my water while i was using the maracyn. I did notice the water wasnt as clear as it usually is. My rhom was fine didnt act any different. If you want to do a water change then you can, but i wouldn't add anymore meds until its time to add another dose. I'm not familiar with fungus, i've just had experience with pop eye and maracyn...maybe one of the pro's can help you better. I'm sure a water change won't hurt, espicailly if he has fungus...Good luck man.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

I think I'll just use some ammo-lock until the treatment period is over...


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't think he's gonna make it.









It looks like his eye is gonna pop soon...last night he was on his side and expelling air from his mouth and gills...no idea why. But that has stopped today.

I started treating him with maroxy yesterday, but it doesn't look like it's working.

I'm debating whether I should euthanize him or at least see it through to the end of the treatment...not sure what to do.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Sam said:


> I don't think he's gonna make it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that man...weren't both eyes poping out? Is it just one now?


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Pano617 said:


> Sam said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think he's gonna make it.
> ...


It's weird...it started out in his left eye, then spread to both eyes, and now his right eye is much worse than the left one.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Woke up this morning and found him gasping for air at the surface. 
I had to put him out...couldn't watch him suffer anymore.


----------

